# building



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

we are looking around at a few places in the world and cyprus has pop up a few times has anyone bought land there and built there own place if so what did it roughly coast you ?and what builders did you use ? many thanks fleur david


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> we are looking around at a few places in the world and cyprus has pop up a few times has anyone bought land there and built there own place if so what did it roughly coast you ?and what builders did you use ? many thanks fleur david


The current basic cost of a build is approximately 1000euros per square metre of build which includes fixtures and fittings, kitchens bathrooms etc.
On top of that you need to factor in the cost of land, any retaining walls that may be necessary and a pool if required.


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The current basic cost of a build is approximately 1000euros per square metre of build which includes fixtures and fittings, kitchens bathrooms etc.
> On top of that you need to factor in the cost of land, any retaining walls that may be necessary and a pool if required.


thanks for the reply i am lucky i do come from a building familey , so if i need them to help thay get a free hoilday at the same time thanks again


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> thanks for the reply i am lucky i do come from a building familey , so if i need them to help thay get a free hoilday at the same time thanks again


A word of caution. Building methods are very different here and many people have come unstuck when trying to build using British methods.
Make sure you do your homework very thoroughly.

Veronica


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> A word of caution. Building methods are very different here and many people have come unstuck when trying to build using British methods.
> Make sure you do your homework very thoroughly.
> 
> Veronica


thanks for the reply do you no of any good building firm !


----------

